# Photo of stray Golden



## lgnutah

The vet techs at my vet's office looked at him, said he is young by looking at his teeth, and had me call the phone number on his rabies tag. The # is a mobile vet, only open on weekdays, and no way to leave a message. 
My vet techs didn't offer to scan for microchip (and frankly, since his collar clearly is filthy and tight and is impossible to remove-buckle encrusted with guck and the strap cut off so you can't get to it-I doubt he has the kind of owner who would microchip)
Here are photos. He walks well on leash (better than Brooks!) and seems well fed. He has an engorged tick on his head, so may not have been petted in a while as you feel it immediately when you pet his head. 
He and Brooks met, after a little growling by Brooks and submission by stray dog, they played well.
His rabies tag number is almost completely rubbed out, but I can see the year 2010 and most of the number
Who are Golden Retriever Rescue people in upstate SC?


----------



## cubbysan

He is a pretty dog. His face looks to me a little Leonberger.


----------



## Jamm

^^ thats what I was thinking. He sure is pretty!


----------



## GoldenCamper

Thank you so much for helping him


----------



## momtoMax

What a neat looking dog!!

PS. you did get that collar off right? It's not still on him too tight so that he's suffering/uncomfortable?


----------



## Golden123

cubbysan said:


> He is a pretty dog. His face looks to me a little Leonberger.


 Thats what I was thinking also. Beautiful dog.


----------



## lgnutah

I thought the face looked like some dog I had seen in my Dog book, but couldn't place it. Yes, that is exactly what his face looks like. The body is standard Golden size.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I looked at Craigslist for Charlotte, NC, in Lost and Found and Pets
Could any of these be him?
What town are you in in South Carolina?


Reward for lost Golden Retriever



MISSING - YOUNG MALE LIGHT GOLDEN RETRIEVER



Lost Dog: Golden Retriever/Border Collie Mix



Golden Retriever



Missing Golden Retriever


----------



## Karen519

*Could this be him?*

Aiken Pets Reunited » Brewster


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

I *believe Foothills would be the Upstate S.C. Rescue*Show more results from craigslist.orgFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue of South CarolinaFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a 501c(3) Non-profit organization run by a Board of. Directors Serving the Upstate of SC and Western NC. ...
FootHills Golden Retriever Rescue - Cached - Similar

*Here are all of the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues
Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ignutah, although your Vet Tech didn't offer to scan for a chip, I recommend you ask the Clinic to do so.

I use to help with Intake for one of the GR Rescues, my Rescue wouldn't even consider taking a stray in without it being scanned first to see if it had a chip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> I *believe Foothills would be the Upstate S.C. Rescue*Show more results from craigslist.orgFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue of South CarolinaFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a 501c(3) Non-profit organization run by a Board of. Directors Serving the Upstate of SC and Western NC. ...
> FootHills Golden Retriever Rescue - Cached - Similar
> 
> *Here are all of the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues*
> *Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State*


It depends on where Ignatuah is located, the Charlotte Club might even cover the area where she is located. Midlands is another one, they are located in Columbia, SC, they are not on the National Rescue listings.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Is there a way to get his collar off since it is so tight and buy him a new collar?
What city are you in in S.C.?
You have two topics started on him-just so you look at the posts in both!
He sure is a beauty!!


----------



## Karen519

*ignutah*

Ignutah 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ignutah

I would take him to vet clinic to be scanned for a microchip and his owners should be able to be traced through his rabies tag.

Check on Craigslist, for your City, State, in Lost and Found, Pets, and in All Community.

Also look on FidoFinder and Petharbor and Petfinder -someone might have posted him as missing.

THANK YOU for getting him off of the highway!

You can call the Golden Ret. Rescues and the shelters, police, to see if anyone reported a Golden Missing. I wouldn't take him to the shelter though!!

This couldn't be the dog you found, could it?

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ld-golden.html (North Carolina lost 14 month old Golden)


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> This couldn't be the dog you found, could it?
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ld-golden.html (North Carolina lost 14 month old Golden)


I didn't ever see a photo of this Golden, so can't say for sure, but as that dog was lost in NC it is unlikely since his rabies tag shows he was vaccinated by a mobile vet clinic in Greenville, SC
PS our animal control doesn't work weekends. I put a "Found" sign on my mailbox so people driving by might pass the word on....


----------



## oakleysmommy

im also thinking with the rabies tag there should be someway to trace it back to his owners by the ID number


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

oakleysmommy said:


> im also thinking with the rabies tag there should be someway to trace it back to his owners by the ID number


Yes absolutley, the owners name will be on file.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hopefully the rabies tag (or a scanned microchip if scanned) gives current owner information that can be tracked back successfully. Too often people move and don't update. 

He is gorgeous and I sure hope and pray he doesn't get a TBD due to the engorged tick on his head. Poor baby!


----------



## fostermom

What a stunning dog! Thank you for saving him. If I were in the market for another dog, I'd ask you to send him up here to me!


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> I looked at Craigslist for Charlotte, NC, in Lost and Found and Pets
> Could any of these be him?
> What town are you in in South Carolina?
> 
> 
> Reward for lost Golden Retriever
> 
> 
> 
> MISSING - YOUNG MALE LIGHT GOLDEN RETRIEVER
> 
> 
> 
> Lost Dog: Golden Retriever/Border Collie Mix
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Retriever
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Golden Retriever


None of the photos are anything like the dog I found. This one is 1-2 yrs old, has a dark muzzle and light area on chest, rest of him is pure golden looking with copper colored fur. I emailed the one person who hadn't posted a photo


----------



## baileyboym22

I agree with everyone else, there seems to be some Leo in your friend. Gorgeous and best of luck to him and you!


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> I *believe Foothills would be the Upstate S.C. Rescue*Show more results from craigslist.orgFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue of South CarolinaFootHills Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. is a 501c(3) Non-profit organization run by a Board of. Directors Serving the Upstate of SC and Western NC. ...
> FootHills Golden Retriever Rescue - Cached - Similar
> 
> *Here are all of the S.C. Golden Ret. Rescues
> Rescue Groups for Golden Retrievers listed by State*


I emailed and left voice mail for FHGRR and haven't heard back yet


----------



## lgnutah

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Ignutah, although your Vet Tech didn't offer to scan for a chip, I recommend you ask the Clinic to do so.
> 
> I use to help with Intake for one of the GR Rescues, my Rescue wouldn't even consider taking a stray in without it being scanned first to see if it had a chip.


My vet's office isn't actually open on weekends, I just happened to know they go in between 9-10 am and care for the animals so I took him there at that time.


----------



## coppers-mom

I live quite near Ignutah and talked to her.

He is 3 hours or so from Charlotte.
The Mobile Vet is one I am familiar with and no you will not get them on the weekend. Same with Animal Control and they would most likely tell you to turn him lose so he could go home. I've dealt with them.

No where to have him scanned on a weekend either. He seems to be doing well and happy to play with Ignutah's dog. He is in the Foothills rescue jurisdiction.


----------



## Merlins mom

He's very handsome and I like the dark face! Thanks for helping him too. I hope you're able to get him into rescue or find his owners.


----------



## Takasnooze

What a handsome guy. I do hope you got the collar off.


----------



## lgnutah

If I can't find owners, I would love Brooks to have a buddy. But, I feel I have my hands full right now with two cats (one in an external fixator and needing extra care), and caring for my husband who just had surgery yesterday. Plus I work full time.
Also, to have to board two dogs and find care for two cats when we travel (my husband is on the verge of retiring)...


----------



## lgnutah

Just went to the little town 2 miles north of me on the Hwy where I found him and posted "found" notices with my phone number at gas stations, stores and post office and had the people come out and look at him so if anyone asks, they could tell a little about him.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Maybe you posted it and I missed it.
What city are you in in S.C.?
What color collard does he have on. 
Can you remove the collar and get him a new one?


----------



## lgnutah

I am out of city limits, the closest town is Six Mile, which is 8 miles north of the city of Clemson.
The collar is black 1/2" wide webbing type material with a buckle closure, but the strap ends at the end of the buckle. He needs to be wearing a collar for when I take him out to walk etc, so I don't want to not have a collar on him.
If I remove the collar, I would have to cut it off. It isn't choking him, just as snug as a collar could be without cutting into anything. I don't have an extra collar here with a good clasp that would fit him. My husband just had surgery yesterday and I don't want to leave him that long (to go to a store that would sell a collar-we live 1/2 hr from that kind of store).
I was able to leave for 1/2 hr to go to the little town near me to post notices and take Brooks and him for a short walk, otherwise I have just walked him around our property. He is in the house right now with me (as I removed the ticks and gave him a Capstar). He has loose poop and I thought I saw little white eggs in it but I don't want to give him an Interceptor as he may have Heartworms.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

So sorry about your husband having surgery-I wouldn't want to leave him either.

I thought maybe his collar had grown into his skin-glad it isn't like that.

I'll keep looking online to see if anyone has posted a male Golden Ret. in that area missing. Thanks for the description of the collars and I wouldn't want to give him an Interceptor either, in case he does have Heartworms.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Can you look at these when you have time?

Lost Dog: Golden Retriever/Border Collie Mix

http://charlotte.craigslist.org/laf/2356804733.html


----------



## mylissyk

lgnutah said:


> I am out of city limits, the closest town is Six Mile, which is 8 miles north of the city of Clemson.
> The collar is black 1/2" wide webbing type material with a buckle closure, but the strap ends at the end of the buckle. He needs to be wearing a collar for when I take him out to walk etc, so I don't want to not have a collar on him.
> If I remove the collar, I would have to cut it off. It isn't choking him, just as snug as a collar could be without cutting into anything. I don't have an extra collar here with a good clasp that would fit him. My husband just had surgery yesterday and I don't want to leave him that long (to go to a store that would sell a collar-we live 1/2 hr from that kind of store).
> I was able to leave for 1/2 hr to go to the little town near me to post notices and take Brooks and him for a short walk, otherwise I have just walked him around our property. He is in the house right now with me (as I removed the ticks and gave him a Capstar). He has loose poop and *I thought I saw little white eggs in it but I don't want to give him an Interceptor *as he may have Heartworms.


...what you saw is probably tapeworm and Interceptor won't treat them anyway, you need a Drontal tablet for tapeworms.

He's a gorgeous dog, hopefully the rabies tag vet will have some owner info.


----------



## lgnutah

I was able to get him a new collar this morning. No one has called about him though when I drove by the Post office I saw someone had pulled off one of my phone number strips.
Here's another thought on his possible parentage: Bloodhound. Not because of his body shape (it is completely Golden) but because of the coloration of the muzzle and the small white band that runs from under his chin down into his chest ruff. He also has just a touch of white fur on his toe tips. Oh, and his dewlaps drop away from his teeth just a bit from his bottom teeth in one place when his mouth is open and relaxed.
The cutest thing is the little tuft of longer blondish hair on the very top of his head (like the Chinese crested hairless dog, only not as much tuft of course).


----------



## Megora

^ He's pretty, whatever he is. 

I can see a little bloodhound, I think. Are his ears that long or is that mostly feathering? 

Good luck - and bless you for taking care of him.


----------



## lgnutah

That is all feathering. His head is disproportionately large for his body, so maybe the parent that gave him the dark muzzle and white strip from chin into his chest coloration was a bigger dog than a Golden?


----------



## booklady

St. Bernard?


----------



## momtoMax

Cut it off of him. They owners likely won't. He may grow fatter and it become embedded. That's what I would do. I know it's hard to look for an owner and them being lousy owners. It stinks. If I had it to do over, I just would have gotten the last stray I found a real home were she would be loved, not tied in the yard and probably forgotten.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

He is a good looking guy. Can't even make a guess as to his lineage. I hope he finds a loving home soon. Even if it has to be a "failed foster". ; )


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Maybe a St. Bernard / Golden Mix.


----------



## lgnutah

Rob
Today my husband said that he knows someone whose Golden died about a year ago, and if the owner doesn't materialize maybe they would want him.
And I said, or maybe we could keep him....


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> Maybe a St. Bernard / Golden Mix.


St Bernard is the right coloration. But, you can't tell from the picture, but he isn't that big. Brooks weighs 77 lb and he is about 2" shorter than Brooks, so I am guessing he weighs 60?


----------



## lgnutah

momtoMax said:


> Cut it off of him. They owners likely won't. He may grow fatter and it become embedded. That's what I would do.


We cut if off this morning and put a new collar on him.


----------



## SandyK

So nice of you to save him. Glad Brooks and him get along. I am sure this makes things easier for you. Keep talking to your husband about keeping him while he is still on meds from surgery...ha, ha!!!


----------



## lgnutah

SandyK said:


> Keep talking to your husband about keeping him while he is still on meds from surgery...ha, ha!!!


Good idea !


----------



## coppers-mom

Anatolian shepherd dogs are used a lot in our area as goat herding dogs. They have a dark muzzle or mask and there is a white streak up these two's chests.

I was thinking Anatolian as soon as I saw because I know there are a fair amount around and I have seen many Pyrenees/golden crosses for sale in our area too, so it would also follow they would cross goldens and anatolians.

He sure is good looking and sounds like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

He is just gorgeous-so glad you cut his collar off him and got him a new one!

Hope you can keep him-it's wonderful he and Brooks get along and it's obvious you have an attachment for him.
*
**Maybe there is some Border Collie or Australian Shepherd in him??*


----------



## lgnutah

Since he has the biggish head, it makes me think one parent is larger than a Golden. But that strip of whitish fur running from under the chin into the chest makes me think of some sort of spaniel type dog.


----------



## momtoMax

The way I see it, if the owners cared, they would post lost ads and hang things in grocery stores. The owner of the little white dog I found did nothing to find her - I did all the posting. I wouldn't bother posting signs anymore - if they cared, they'd find him. If they don't, then they won't be looking. I know it's kind of a mean attitude to have but I know if I lost either of my dogs, I'd be posting EVERYWHERE and pounding the streets until they were found.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

momtoMax said:


> The way I see it, if the owners cared, they would post lost ads and hang things in grocery stores. The owner of the little white dog I found did nothing to find her - I did all the posting. I wouldn't bother posting signs anymore - if they cared, they'd find him. If they don't, then they won't be looking. I know it's kind of a mean attitude to have but I know if I lost either of my dogs, I'd be posting EVERYWHERE and pounding the streets until they were found.


I would be too. I get what you saying and agree with you, but there's several legal issues involved, you could be charged with stolen property possibly, not knowing what the SC Laws are. 

I've seen people in NC charged with stolen property before when they had someone else's dog. It's a huge mess, a nightmare even if it was done innocently or by mistake.


----------



## coppers-mom

I have found strays (yeah - go figure) and you are required to notify AC and local shelters and run a "found dog" ad in the paper" it is free".
After 12 days, the dog is yours.
Ignutah and I only live about 15 miles apart so the same rules should apply.


----------



## lgnutah

I just realized no one from Animal Control called me back (I left them the message about him on the weekend). Tomorrow when I take him to the vet I will ask them to do the microchip scan too (though I think it unlikely he is chipped).
I think he is a wonderful dog, but my husband is opposed to getting another pet.


----------



## Sophie_Mom

I'm sure your persuasive skills could work wonders. My husband is nearly always opposed to another pet!


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Let us know after you take him to the vet.

I think the longer he stays with you, your hubby might just have to accept him and Brooks and you love him already!


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Check out the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever when you get a chance.
Perhaps the boy you have is one of them 

nova scotia duck tolling retriever - Google Search

Nova Scotia Duck-Tolling Retriever Information and Pictures, Little River Duck Dog

*Rescues
Rescue Contacts*


----------



## coppers-mom

lgnutah said:


> I just realized no one from Animal Control called me back (I left them the message about him on the weekend). Tomorrow when I take him to the vet I will ask them to do the microchip scan too (though I think it unlikely he is chipped).
> I think he is a wonderful dog, but my husband is opposed to getting another pet.


They most likely never will.:doh: If you ever lose a pet, go there and take pictures for them to see - don't take their word for it that your pet isn't there.


----------



## cubbysan

If he has any guarding breeds in him, they can easily travel a 100 miles if they get loose.

I found a golden puppy years ago, and I kept calling the number on his tags with no answer. Ended up being the family was on vacation, and he escaped from the neighbors taking care of him. His owners never even knew he was missing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

cubbysan said:


> If he has any guarding breeds in him, they can easily travel a 100 miles if they get loose.
> 
> I found a golden puppy years ago, and I kept calling the number on his tags with no answer. Ended up being the family was on vacation, and he escaped from the neighbors taking care of him. His owners never even knew he was missing.


A few months ago I was going to pull a Golden that was in an area shelter for one of the GR Rescues here in NC. The day before I was going to pull him, I received an email from the Rescue saying the dog's owner had claimed him. She had been out of town or on vacation and had someone watching him while she was gone. She returned home to find her dog in the local AC.

Recently a golden was pulled from another area shelter. The shelter had checked the dog for a chip, it was chipped but instead of contacting the chip company, they looked for the owner's info on a Universal Registry and didn't find the info. The dog went into the GR Rescue and the foster had it scanned again. Most Rescues have all Intakes scanned before they are chipped. Turns out they found this dog was registered, contacted the owner who had been frantically looking for her dog. Needless to say, this owner was very thankful her dog was returned to her.


----------



## lgnutah

Karen519 said:


> Ignutah
> 
> Check out the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever when you get a chance.


Here are a couple of photos of him taken today, I don't think the width of the muzzle or the positioning of the ears matches. 
At the vets today, the good news was he is heartworm negative, although whip and hookworm positive. He got all his vaccinations and groomed. They all thought he was more like an Irish Setter than a Golden. They also were feeling that he wasn't a dog that had been very well cared for, that the rabies # had been purposefully rubbed out, and didn't feel that too much effort should be put into searching out the "owner". However, I still need to put the ad in the paper.


----------



## Megora

lgnutah said:


> Here are a couple of photos of him taken today, I don't think the width of the muzzle or the positioning of the ears matches.
> At the vets today, the good news was he is heartworm negative, although whip and hookworm positive. He got all his vaccinations and groomed. They all thought he was more like an Irish Setter than a Golden. They also were feeling that he wasn't a dog that had been very well cared for, that the rabies # had been purposefully rubbed out, and didn't feel that too much effort should be put into searching out the "owner". However, I still need to put the ad in the paper.


Those pictures DEFINITELY show an Irish Setter face. I'm wondering if he's one of those Irish Setter / Goldens? 

Pretty boy...


----------



## mylissyk

Someone mentioned St. Bernard, and I can see that in his muzzle and eyes. Whatever he is, he's beautiful, and smart to find his way to you!


----------



## lgnutah

Is that another of those "designer" (blecch) breeds?


----------



## my4goldens

He is just beautiful. What a noble looking dog.


----------



## SandyK

You definatley need to work on your husband!!! The dog found you and needs you. He is even more handsome after his grooming. Have you given him a name yet? Good-luck with DH!!


----------



## PrincessDi

Definitely very smart to have found you! He looks very happy in (maybe) his new forever home!


----------



## Sophie_Mom

Awww - he looks so handsome and happy....and at home! Good luck! Poor guy....


----------



## lgnutah

My son named him Charlie. We have started working on some commands. He is not at all food oriented at all so a lot different than Brooks who will do anything for a treat.


----------



## coppers-mom

Hooray for being heartworm negative!

Charlie is gorgeous and looks so comfortable with the good life.


----------



## kathi127

Charlie is absolutely beautiful and he looks right at home! Hope your DH is warming up to the idea of keeping him around!


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Charlie is just beautiful!! I agree, he could be Irish Setter or Golden/Irish Setter Mix. Gorgeous Boy!!

I agree, that maybe someone rubbed out the numbers and didn't want him anymore. To me, if his collar was that tight, they obviously did not care for and love him!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

Any updates on Charlie? is he staying with you??


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

There was a thread about the owners coming forward. Seems his name is Pooh... look for the Charlie is Pooh thread.

Here it is http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/chit-chat/98932-charlie-pooh-owner-located.html


----------

